# Wired2Fish and EGO Giveaway!!!



## fender66 (Jun 9, 2014)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoat sponsor *Wired2Fish* along with EGO!

Catching a limit is every anglers goal. Whether in a bass tournament for big bucks or just bragging rights fishing for panfish or crappie with a buddy, there is no better feeling than putting the puzzle together to catch a legal limit of fish.

EGO and Adventure Products want to help you out to make that happen in our latest giveaway and give you a chance to win the tools to put them in the boat, measure and bump the biggest fish with a S2Slider Net, an 18″ measuring board and a standard culling beam. All the tools to catch em’ and make sure they’re legal.

This giveaway ends June 24, 2014. Four winners. One entry per person please. Good luck!

EGO Catch a Limit Giveaway
Click the link below for your chance to win an S2Slider net, 18" measuring board, and a standard culling beam from EGO.

https://www.wired2fish.com/ego-catch-a-limit-giveaway/


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2014)

Git the Net! Enter today! :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355437#p355437 said:


> Jim » 15 minutes ago[/url]"]Git the Net! Enter today! :beer:



These nets are AWESOME! I own one that I've used for about a year and a half and I love it!

I'm in to win!


----------



## bnt5 (Jun 11, 2014)

Very cool products! Enter me in.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355478#p355478 said:


> bnt5 » less than a minute ago[/url]"]Very cool products! Enter me in.



Make sure you click the link in the original post and fill out your info to enter!


----------



## Moedaddy (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------

